# issues with Firefox 3.6.13 (crash)



## hippo (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Firefox 3.6.13 just compiled (native, 64bit) crashes to core as soon as I click on the menu (unlike 3.6.10 that I have on another machine, both running 8.1 64bit). It happens with nvidia or nouveau and from a fresh .mozilla profile as well (without any extensions). I have libxul-1.9.2.13 and gtk-2.22.1_1. Any idea or fix?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2010)

Run it from a command line and see if there are any messages.

If you've ever done any of that "fake library linking" (linking one missing version of a library to an older existing version), fix that.


----------



## hippo (Dec 19, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Run it from a command line and see if there are any messages.
> 
> If you've ever done any of that "fake library linking" (linking one missing version of a library to an older existing version), fix that.




Hi,
I ran it from the command line and I didn't linked any library. Actually I just discovered that it crashes only while started as root. I know what you guys are going to say ... I do it on purpose to set up default user profiles in skeleton dir. Anyway, even if you're not supposed to run FF as root, it is not supposed to crash either ... or is that a new security measure? (?). The error message is very short: Illegal instruction (core dumped).


----------



## Draad (Mar 19, 2011)

This may be the same problem I had.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16584#15


----------

